# Ski Sundown Sunday 11/30



## 2knees (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking at a sundown run on sunday or sunday night IF temptor is seeded.  If not, then i'll probably bail but i thought i'd throw this out there just in case.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

It's either Hunter or Sundown for me. If Temptor looks good, I'll probably hit Sundown; otherwise Hunter. In either case, I'll be there early and will try to squeeze in a full day.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2008)

If the bumps are there...Ill be there......If the bumps are a no..Kmart I will go!!!

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Nov 25, 2008)

With the great news that there will be bump skiing this weekend, Myself and Jonnypoach will be there all day sunday!!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 25, 2008)

30% chance of snow on sun and mon!!!   Can you say powbumps!!!!

steve


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

powhunter said:


> 30% chance of snow on sun and mon!!!   Can you say powbumps!!!!
> 
> steve



No, but I can say "powder EXPLOSIONS!" :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I've thought about it and I wouldn't be doing my civic duty if I didn't stay local and ski in Temptor with the rest of the CLITS. Huntah just might have to wait. Plus it looks like Saturday night is going to be a great opportunity to dust Temptor. With sun and temps approaching 40 on Sunday, it's going to be sweet tacky bump building snow. We gotta get that run primed up for the following Wednesday night! Unless something unforeseen happens, count me in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2008)

in


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2008)

Who's getting there when? Chairs spin at 8 am. I hope to be there for some firm bumps pretty close to that. I'll ski as long as my legs hold hold, probably early to mid-afternoon.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

Ill be there from 10-4...with my son and his friend....JP is gonna be there close to 8

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2008)

its looking like a mid day session for me.  church ends at 9:30.  should be on the road by 11:30/12.  skiing by 12:30/1.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to hit up Sundown friday night. If the conditions match all the hype I will ski there sunday as well. If I do ski it will probably be around the 10-2 time frame.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2008)

i should be there around 9:47am and i'll ski to approx. 2:13 pm.  give or take a few seconds.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> i should be there around 9:47am and i'll ski to approx. 2:13 pm.  give or take a few seconds.



You should make a nice roll call list like Brian did in his thread, or hire him to to do it:-D


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> i should be there around 9:47am and i'll ski to approx. 2:13 pm.  give or take a few seconds.





o3jeff said:


> You should make a nice roll call list like Brian did in his thread, or hire him to to do it:-D



Eff you all! :uzi:


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> i should be there around 9:47am and i'll ski to approx. 2:13 pm.  give or take a few seconds.


And when do you plan on stopping to pee? You know, so Brian can prepare your hall pass..


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> i should be there around 9:47am and i'll ski to approx. 2:13 pm.  give or take a few seconds.



That's not going to work man. Remember the meet-ups at the sun deck are 9:56 am, 10:11 am, 10:26 am, 11:41 am, 11:56 am, 12:11 pm, 12:26 pm, 12:41 pm, 12:56 pm, 1:11 pm, 1:26 pm, 1:41 pm, 1:56 pm, and 2:11 pm. You're going to be all out of sync. Ask Brian for help planning your day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not posting anymore, you all can bite me!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 27, 2008)

just confirmed my babysitter so i'll be there around 9:30 or so.  probably buy a 4 hour ticket.   cant wait for this.  i'll be bringing the camera so be on your game people.  even if they are cement bumps.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 27, 2008)

ROLL CALL


POWHUNTER (AND KIDS BUT THEY ARE KNUCKLEDRAGGERS ON THEIR OWN)
2KNEES
GREG
GRASSI
JONNYPOACH

Did I miss any of you ladies???

steve


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2008)

i might be showing up.  probably 9 -1 ish


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

ROLL CALL


POWHUNTER (AND KIDS BUT THEY ARE KNUCKLEDRAGGERS ON THEIR OWN)
2KNEES
GREG
GRASSI
JONNYPOACH
o3jeff


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2008)

Wish I could make it.. but not gonna happen...


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

Grassi talked to a snow maker this afternooon who said some snow will be made tomorrow night. Sunday should be great!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Grassi talked to a snow maker this afternooon who said some snow will be made tomorrow night. Sunday should be great!



Don't count on that. We spoke with Chris Sullivan while dropping off the beer. He said they were not planning on making any snow until Thursday when there will be a sustained cold spell.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't count on that. We spoke with Chris Sullivan while dropping off the beer. He said they were not planning on making any snow until Thursday when there will be a sustained cold spell.



Go retrieve that beer you dropped off!  ;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't count on that. We spoke with Chris Sullivan while dropping off the beer. He said they were not planning on making any snow until Thursday when there will be a sustained cold spell.


I'm pretty sure we were told the same. He also talked about adding bumps to Exhibition in about a week.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't count on that. We spoke with Chris Sullivan while dropping off the beer. He said they were not planning on making any snow until Thursday when there will be a sustained cold spell.



Well, sooooorrryy Mr. Inside Info...

:razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...=ALY&textField1=41.882&textField2=-72.978&e=1



> *Sunday:* Snow likely, mainly after 1pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 33. Calm wind becoming east around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible*.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow hope that holds true......yahoo weather was saying NCP

steveo


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Wow hope that holds true......yahoo weather was saying NCP
> 
> steveo


That's what I heard, too. Hope Greg's forecast is the right one... going to try to sneak in a few turns tomorrow afternoon, though nothing official and it's likely to be a quick hit since the kids will be there with us... provided there isn't any niar.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

I spoke with Pat this evening and we'll both be there somewhere around 10 am.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2008)

rendevouz at point delta at 1000 hrs

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2008)

i should be on skis by 11.  only have about 2.5 hrs to ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2008)

Heading over to grab some fresh cord.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Still waiting for it to warm up a bit. Looks like some light snow/rain today. Hope the bumps get soft.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Heading over to grab some fresh cord.



A true member of the CLITS would never say that. I might have to kick you out of the club. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2008)

us sinners are skipping church this AM.  i will be there around 10:30.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> A true member of the CLITS would never say that. I might have to kick you out of the club. :razz:


:roll: Like it's a real loss to not be one of the _true_ CLITS. :roll:



Looks like the weather may be too crappy by the time I could make it there today... Hoping it isn't though.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> us sinners are skipping church this AM.  i will be there around 10:30.



Nice. I'll save you a seat in purgatory.



severine said:


> Looks like the weather may be too crappy by the time I could make it there today... Hoping it isn't though.



Crappy? A little rain? That just means soft bumps. Explosions!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2008)

sleet is coming down pretty hard here in s'bury.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> sleet is coming down pretty hard here in s'bury.



Sleet into the bumps would smooth them out nicely.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2008)

changed over to some nice fat snow flakes.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2008)

Still not doing anything here...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Sleeting in Thomaston now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2008)

leaving now...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> leaving now...



+1


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2008)

Enjoy guys!


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Crappy weather was a concern because I would have been bringing the kids with me. 

Decided not to go... But Brian is heading up.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> A true member of the CLITS would never say that. I might have to kick you out of the club. :razz:



Oops, rookie mistake, good thing I am only junior member of the C.L.I.T.S and not a full fledged C.L.I.T:grin:


----------

